# worth getting a Xikar cutter?



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

Is it really worth is or is it purely looks, I'm ordering a cutter in about an hour and I can get a Xikar for 20 for just a cheapie guillotine one for 5, what should I do?


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm very happy with my Xikar. I've had it for about 2 yrs and have cut every cigar with it since (re; a lot). It has gotten a little duller, but if you send it back, I believe they resharpen for a small fee. I've just been too lazy...
My dad has a cheapie dbl. bladed guillotine and it cuts great, but not as fun to play with or look at. The Xikar travels in your pocket well too. Go ahead and do it...


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

and a little trick if you decide to get one;
cut your cigar by laying the Xikar flat on a table with the button facing up, the cigar rests between the blades at a perfect depth and creates a perfect cut every time.


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

Yeah I think I will, the warranties great and the price was better than I thought(price said 40 on CI but when i looked at the options some were cheaper)  thanks


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I have owened both Xikar and Palio cutters and both cut beautifully. I like the feel of the Xikar better.

As for the warrenty..you can at anytime send it in for FREE to have it sharpened or fix/replaced. All you do is pay for the shipping to them. Takes about 10-14 working days.


Shawn


----------



## Custom Creations (Nov 15, 2009)

I would definatly get a Xikar cutter. I think I have three. If you look for special events that Xikar is having at your local cigar shops, they run specials like buy a box of HT cigars and get a free cutter.


----------



## ZedR2 (Jul 6, 2008)

Rubix^3 said:


> The Xikar travels in your pocket well too. Go ahead and do it...


The Xi3 comes with a shark skin sheath , I just cut a couple of slits in the back of it and slip it over my belt and it's with me all the time , the only problem I have with it is when I take it out and put it to my ear and say 'Hello Hello'


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Good answers!

You will however also want at some point to aquire a "Wolf" V-cutter for those times when only a V will do. 



:rockon:


----------



## rajuabju (Sep 14, 2008)

YES on the Xikar.

Perfect cuts every time, and unbeatable warranty & customer service.

I used a 'no name' brand for 2 years before I got a Xikar. My only regret is not getting the Xikar sooner.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Abso-friggen-lutely 

For the longest time I used some cheap-o double guillotine cutter that butchered my cigars. The xikar cuts through cigars like butter quickly and effortlessly, leaving a perfect cut every time.

IMHO it really improves the overall cigar smoking experience.


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

I have the xicar punch and love it.


----------



## demo (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys, ordered it a few hours ago along with some other goodies


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Xikar and Palio are both excellent choices.


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

Xikar Cigar Cutter 256S Silver Meansardine

Any feedback on this cutter?


----------



## mb2006 (Aug 16, 2009)

I like mine ...


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a fancy V-cut and love it (don't know the brand), I have several cheap cutters - but my next cutters will be a Xikar and a Palio. The cheap cutters have a time and place (imo) - throw one in your car, or in a suitcase, etc so when you need a cutter and don't have a "good one" you have a reliable cheapo nearby.

Last thought on cheap cutters - when they start to tear and not cut well...get rid of it.


----------



## JuJuMan16 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a bunch that i bought as i was getting into cigars, and i basically narrowed it down to 3 cutters, the xikar cutter, the xikar 007 punch, and the wolf v-cutter. You wont regret your purchase


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

fiddlegrin said:


> Good answers!
> 
> You will however also want at some point to aquire a "Wolf" V-cutter for those times when only a V will do.
> 
> :rockon:


The Fiddlah knows things! A V Cut is my favorite. Boston V Cutter is the absolute best in the industry and at the price they charge,,,no kidding! ( cats eye cut,,,you can't go wrong )


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Xicar. have had mine for a year and have gotten some palio guys to switch over. Just do it


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

A Xikar definitely sounds great and I will end up picking up one eventually as well.

Where is the best price for a basic one (and what is that price) :smokin:?


----------



## Wolf4Fun (Jul 4, 2009)

Esoteric said:


> A Xikar definitely sounds great and I will end up picking up one eventually as well.
> 
> Where is the best price for a basic one (and what is that price) :smokin:?


The double blade Xicar Meansardine can be found for $8 on some auction sites.
Not as fancy looking as the other Xicar cutters, but better price. Supossed to be the same blade material.

I have one on the way to try out.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

If the warranty is good and it doesn't work to your satisfaction,,,,send er back and buy something else. It's all about what you want or like.


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Get the Xikar. I went to my local B&M today and was using my Xikar to cut a cigar in the lounge. I just happened to mention that the blades sticking and the employee that I have never seen there just took the thing out of my hand and replaced it with a brand new one. He said he would deal with the warranty service and didn't want me to be without a cutter. I didn't buy the cutter from them, I picked up my Xikar Xi2 on ebay for $25. I ended up picking up a punch anyways and another cigar for his great service. But Xikar has a great warranty program and sharp blades. Cuts way better than the cheap cutter I started with.


----------



## friz (Jul 24, 2008)

Esoteric said:


> A Xikar definitely sounds great and I will end up picking up one eventually as well.
> 
> Where is the best price for a basic one (and what is that price) :smokin:?


 Go to Cbid


----------



## jarrod (Oct 22, 2006)

We also replace ours with no questions asked wether it was purchased from us or not. I have always used xikar and cant say enough about thier warranty and customer service.


----------



## Montano (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a Xikar, but haven't used it much since I got my punch cutter.


----------



## knicks791 (Aug 18, 2010)

The Xikar meansardine is cheap but it also does not cut evenly.


----------



## afcnd (Sep 4, 2010)

definitely worths. 
Xikars are really good products


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

Definitly worth it IMO


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

I put everything else I owned in the drawer after I picked up a Cuban Crafters SS Perfecto. Completely fool proof, perfect every time all ring gauges, even with torps.


----------



## PoohBore (Oct 15, 2009)

Got to agree with johnny Rock the Cuban Crafters cutter is superb. Very controlled way of trrimming the right amount of the cigar.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> I put everything else I owned in the drawer after I picked up a Cuban Crafters SS Perfecto. Completely fool proof, perfect every time all ring gauges, even with torps.


Can you put a link to which one you have?


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Sure...

PERFECT Cigar Cutters - CUBANCRAFTERS


----------



## PoohBore (Oct 15, 2009)

Same one thAt I have. Best cutter I've used.


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

every penny.

I used a crappy guillotine for a long time that ruined cigars, made them unravel etc etc.

I became a million times happier when I bought the Xikar punch cutter... but when I bought a box of montecristo #2's, I needed a new guillotine and got the Xikar Xi2. Best cutter... I use nothing else.

I actually feel bad for my Xikar punch cutter who is now homeless


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Worth every penny in my eyes. 
I just got a Xikar cutter.
My friend had sent his lighter back to get worked on and it was back in his hands in about less than 2 weeks.


----------

